# Colson Done



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2016)

did this for the RRB build off this year,


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 3, 2016)

You've got my vote


----------



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 3, 2016)

This both mind boggling and mind numbing simultaneously...


----------



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Aug 3, 2016)

Bad ass!   I'd love that bike!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2016)

I was just thinking how cool it would be if the fender wrapped all the way around so that just the very bottom of the tire was exposed to the street!... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 3, 2016)

In a word, WOW! Gotta ask, how's the ride?


----------



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 3, 2016)

Its super cool but I am a bit perplexed by the front fender that has been rendered somewhat ineffective,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Its super cool but I am a bit perplexed by the front fender that has been rendered somewhat ineffective,



That's why I said it would be cool if it wrapped all the way,around only leaving some of the tire exposed to the street...like if you drew a straight line where the front ends now and had the rear part of the fender continue down to that line.... still cool though 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout (Aug 3, 2016)

Its a Bonneville speedway build wrapping fenders around backside would be aero drag 
and rides great!


----------



## TRM (Aug 3, 2016)

*Bare Bonnie(ville) *is easily my favorite build of the competition!

This picture alone is enough to get my vote...


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2016)

Mind blowing incredible work!!!  Right at home at the salt flats. You have really up the ante with this bike.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 3, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Its super cool but I am a bit perplexed by the front fender that has been rendered somewhat ineffective,



Well, with custom builds it's not always what is effective, but what is imagined. This is the kind of thinking I bet occurred in the designing of the Elgin Bluebird...just a notch above the ordinary.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 3, 2016)

That's some awesome workmanship. I get the internal geared hub with the frame shifter, but is that a hand-pulled band brake?


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## rickyd (Aug 4, 2016)

Top speed on flat ground?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 346777



Can we photoshop a schwinn onto this? [emoji41] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 4, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 346777



Vader, I find your knowledge of which side the chain guard and ring go on disturbing...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2016)

just amazing!!!! bringing custom builds to a whole new level. wow. LOVE the home made stem...yeow


----------



## Blackout (Aug 4, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Mind blowing incredible work!!!  Right at home at the salt flats. You have really up the ante with this bike.




Thank You



bairdco said:


> That's some awesome workmanship. I get the internal geared hub with the frame shifter, but is that a hand-pulled band brake?




Thanks. yes shifter on right with nexus 7 speed hub, Shimano brake setup left side roller brake/band brake heard them called either.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 4, 2016)

Not to nitpick such a beautiful bike, but bonneville no longer allows solid front wheels due to side wind gusts.


----------



## Barebo (Jan 28, 2017)

Flash Gordon has reported this as Stolen !!! Amazing execution / fabrication - pure Bike Art!!!


----------



## Blackout (Feb 2, 2017)

Barebo said:


> Flash Gordon has reported this as Stolen !!! Amazing execution / fabrication - pure Bike Art!!!




Thanks..


----------



## Barto (Feb 5, 2017)

Blackout said:


> Its a Bonneville speedway build wrapping fenders around backside would be aero drag
> and rides great!



This bike is full of imagination and style, reversing the fenders is simply bad ass.  You gave a futuristic look to a classic frame, the handle bar and springer set up only adds to the retro nod...bike just blows me away...nice work, job well done!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 5, 2017)

An Art Deco masterpiece. 1930's  style with modern technology. Wonderful design, great build!........Wayne


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 1, 2017)

That's sharp as hell, in a few picture the sun hits those solid rim covers just right, love your design...


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2017)

Love the Evans springer front end.  Cool bike all the way!

Mike


----------



## Blackout (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone, itch'in to get it out again this spring


----------



## WVBicycles (Mar 3, 2017)

This is one of the coolest bikes ever congrats man


----------

